

Why we kept our Startup in Australia not Silicon Valley - Chanie
https://macropod.com/blog/why-we-stayed-in-australia/

======
kristianp
This is entertaining:

"... in the US you have to talk a lot of bullshit. No matter what your company
looks like, you have to talk as if it’s the next Facebook. You have to pretend
you’re a Unicorn even when you know you’re not. I never once met a founder
that when asked, “how are things going?” could give me an honest answer.
Everyone is killing it, smashing it and blowing shit up. "

